# 20 or 23l vadai?



## knockabout (Jul 31, 2013)

I some of the previous threads of Los are going back and forth between the 2 sizes. I do kits only and am so confused about what size to get. Your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jul 31, 2013)

if you buy a 20 liter (5 gal) you will have enough to fill the barrel and have enough left over to top off.
If you buy a 23 liter (6 gal), you will be able to fill the barrel, but will need wine to top off.
Just be careful, if you have wine left over for topping off, make sure that you put it in bottles that can be filled to the top or you will stand chance of spoilage.


----------



## robie (Jul 31, 2013)

I vote for the 23 liter.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 31, 2013)

Another 23L here.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 31, 2013)

23L all the way.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 1, 2013)

Two 23s here.


----------



## MrKevin (Aug 1, 2013)

I use a 20. Then I put excess in bottles for topping off. At the end of 3 months in a barrel, I have used up all the top off bottles and I still have to put in some commercial wine, but not much.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 1, 2013)

I have two 20 liter and a 23 liter


----------



## knockabout (Aug 1, 2013)

I ordered the 23 l this am! Thank you for all your input!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 6, 2013)

Let us know the actual volume since that seems to be irratic lately


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 4 and I can tell you no two hold the same amount. Some are bigger than 23L and others are a little under.


----------



## knockabout (Aug 8, 2013)

Our new 23 L vadai holds 6 gallons and 1 qt and its awesome!!!


----------



## knockabout (Aug 19, 2013)

ok so after 2 weeks of barrel prepping and trouble shooting I am still leaking badly from the faceplate -morewines is sending me another barrel i'll let you know how much barrel #2 holds.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 19, 2013)

Could you post a pic or two of the problem area?


----------



## knockabout (Aug 22, 2013)

Hubby emptied it already since we're getting ready to ship back so no pictures but had a steady leak between the end plate and one of the staves where the stave was more then 1/8 higher then the stave next to it when you ran your hand over it. After prepping according to instructions letting it sit for 9 days the turning on end so we could top off the end space with water for 3more days stills steady leak so called more wines and they're sending another one for us to start the process all over again- better than having a leaky barrel though - it was about 4 drops per minute so pretty leaky.


----------

